# need your interior done



## simon123 (Sep 21, 2009)

i just graduated from wyotech in west sac and took the upholstery class.my instructor was Vince Delgado which has done many of the top lowirder interiors.ill be willing to do anybodies interior if you can buy me the sewing machine and materials..in other word you can just pay me with a sewing machine.it doenst have to be a brand new one , it can be used and i already found some for around 200-300 bucks..let me know if anybody is interested


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

too the top for the homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 20 2010, 10:04 PM~18867049
> *too the top for the homie
> *


TTT


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## simon123 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## simon123 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

that sounds like a good ass deal and your work looks decent. too bad i'm not ready for interior yet


----------



## simon123 (Sep 21, 2009)

i also know how to do convertible tops, vinyl tops, landau tops, and tonnaeu covers if anybody is interested


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

IMA LET THE HOMIE DO MY TRUNK IF HE COOPERATES LOL


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

shit homie.. if u were local id buy you a machine to drop an interior kit in my 63, id buy the kit and have it waitin for you...

IF you were local..damn... i always miss out


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 24 2010, 11:35 AM~18893140
> *shit homie.. if u were local id buy you  a machine to drop an interior kit in my 63, id buy the kit and have it waitin for you...
> 
> IF you were local..damn... i always miss out
> *


x1981


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

WHERE DO U STAY AT? IM INTERESTED.


----------



## simon123 (Sep 21, 2009)

I stay in Rancho Cucamonga..check your messages


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

why are they sensoring the curse wrds.. b.s !!!
to the top for simon !!!!


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

damn homie....i stay near riverside..about 20 minutes south by beaumont...i got a 79 monte carlo..when i get it back from paint..i have to piece back the interior..(i got it in pieces) no headliner..no floor carpet..i got most of the interior trim i think...need the seats bolted down..and seat belts..not sure if i have all the screws..im also missing door panels....hit me up on how much you would charge to help me piece it back basically..if i can afford it..maybe the headliner and floor too...thanks crEEs


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

also got a homie that wants his interior done on his 83 El Camino...vinyl...lemme know whats up man...


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WHAT ABOUT LANDAU TOP VINYL N HEADLINER WITH A SUN ROOF ILL BE NEEDING SOME WORK LIKE THAT SOON IF YOU CAN DO THAT WORK PM ME


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

HAS NE ONE GOTTEN THIS GUY HIS SEWING MACHINE SO HE CAN GET STARED.. I WANNA SEE HIS WRK


----------



## simon123 (Sep 21, 2009)

so im guessing nobody wants to actually go through with the offer? im moving out of state soon so hit me up if your serous..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by simon123_@Nov 1 2010, 02:55 PM~18959751
> *so im guessing nobody wants to actually go through with the offer? im moving out of state soon so hit me up if your serous..
> *


Yea they're missin out.


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

I WANA RE-DO MY INTERIOR
LET ME KNOW 
IM IN CHINO
1990 CADI BRO D ELEGANCE


----------



## simon123 (Sep 21, 2009)

check your inbox


----------



## LcRoller (Dec 7, 2009)

what state?? stop by new mexico! :biggrin:


----------



## elementdeep (Nov 12, 2009)

What's up Fella's

I want to give props to Simon. Homie drove to Whittier from Rancho Cucamonga to redo the seats in my 1963

He did a great job, took off the old interior without rushing and put the new interior with the same patience. Hes reasonable on his prices and well worth it.

I will post pics tomorrow

Thanks Again Simon


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elementdeep_@Nov 4 2010, 11:43 PM~18991035
> *What's up Fella's
> 
> I want to give props to Simon.  Homie drove to Whittier from Rancho Cucamonga to redo the seats in my 1963
> ...


HE REDID THE SEATS AS IN HE SEWED THE MATERIAL AND EVERYTHING ? OR U ALREADY HAD EVERYTHING DONE AND HE PUT THEM IN. MORE INFO.. IM THINKING ABOUT USING THIS GUY FOR MY TRUNK


----------



## elementdeep (Nov 12, 2009)

I had the interior and he did the install. He had some real good ideas about hooking up the trunk and will have him do that next. You can tell by watching him work he's been doing this a while


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elementdeep_@Nov 5 2010, 09:20 AM~18993246
> *I had the interior and he did the install.  He had some real good ideas about hooking up the trunk and will have him do that next.  You can tell by watching him work he's been doing this a while
> *


ok sounds good, hes charging me shop price but he just got outta school. so i told em lower the price so he can build his clientele


----------



## simon123 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey,my prices are reasonable for the work that I'm capable of doing.if you can't trust my work then that's what shops are for..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by simon123_@Nov 5 2010, 06:37 PM~18996935
> *Hey,my prices are reasonable for the work that I'm capable of doing.if you can't trust my work then that's what shops are for..
> *


U STILL HAVENT SHOWN ANY WRK , AND U CANT CHARGE WHAT A VETERAN CHARGES BRO. U SENT ME A SIMPLE TRUNK JOB PIC, VERY BASIC STUFF


----------



## simon123 (Sep 21, 2009)

hey bigtrouble, i showed you some of my work that ive done.the people were happy with the results and prices and did not complain about anything.. i charge no where as near as veterans.i know im still a beginner but i cant work for free like how you want me too..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by simon123_@Nov 8 2010, 12:50 PM~19016416
> *hey bigtrouble, i showed you some of my work that ive done.the people were happy with the results and prices and did not complain about anything.. i charge no where as near as veterans.i know im still a beginner but i cant work for free like how you want me too..
> *


I nvr said free bro . I just want 3panels which I feel shouldn't cost more that 100 bucks . Plus I gotta buy materials . You trying to charge 150 and keep my car for 2 days .. 
















The top pic was originally what the trunk looked like 
Bottom is what it looks like now. It's actually a little neater . All I want is a panel behind the pumps and either two on the side or box the batteries. To be honest the homies from the club will help me do that for free . But I'm trying to help promote u homie and u dnt wanna wrk with me on price. Your not known yet and the only way yu will get known is by doing wrk and having people see your wrk. That's just the way the game goes.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

top


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 9 2010, 01:41 AM~19018621
> *I nvr said free bro . I just want 3panels which I feel shouldn't cost more that 100 bucks . Plus I gotta buy materials . You trying to charge 150 and keep my car for 2 days ..
> The top pic was originally what the trunk looked like
> Bottom is what it looks like now. It's actually a little neater . All I want is a panel behind the pumps and either two on the side or box the batteries. To be honest the homies from the club will help me do that for free . But I'm trying to help promote u homie and u dnt wanna wrk with me on price. Your not known yet and the only way yu will get known is by doing wrk and having people see your wrk. That's just the way the game goes.
> *


why complain about 50 bucks ,if u can get it done for free? 

150 dont sound like a bad price


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 15 2010, 12:36 PM~19073149
> *why complain about 50 bucks ,if u can get it done for free?
> 
> 150 dont sound like a bad price
> *


x2


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 15 2010, 01:36 PM~19073149
> *why complain about 50 bucks ,if u can get it done for free?
> 
> 150 dont sound like a bad price
> *


u miss the part where i said im trying to PROMOTE HIM , but if he dnt want the money or promotion its not my problem like i said i can get it for free


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 15 2010, 08:42 PM~19076845
> *x2
> *


would u rather have a 100 bucks or NO bucks.. A real hustler will tke tha hundred bucks.. how u gonna charge 150 when a sho[p charges 150 for material time and labor and a same day turn around..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

how much to re do these seats in my glasshouse front and back seats in all black vinyl and do you have material


----------



## simon123 (Sep 21, 2009)

hey bluez, if you can get it done for free i say go the route..or you can always pay the shop 150 and get it done the same day...and btw i moved out of state already.so if anybody in Florida need any work done message me


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by simon123_@Nov 16 2010, 12:44 PM~19081969
> *hey bluez, if you can get it done for free i say go the route..or you can always pay the shop 150 and get it done the same day...and btw i moved out of state already.so if anybody in Florida need any work done message me
> *


 :0 :biggrin: ..were in florida? orange county :x:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

congrats on trying to learn a trade that is not common and not any people appreciate.
some people say i can go to Tj and get the shit done for cheaper well homie you will learn " let them" they will come back to you to fix their cheap ass price they paid one way or another they always come back 

fuck it homie buy seats at the junk yard do the upholstery and sell them this way you can practice and make money untill you develop a rep. 

i was taught by an old timer who was in the game no names its not important but is important is PICS homie getting your work out there
i commend you on your effort i give credit where credit is do. 

i got in the game did a few car clubs and a couple of center folds and i stay pretty busy even tho it is a part time for me but i make sure no one mentions my name in any mag or commercial shit. not saying i am not proud of my work but i work out of my garage and i have for the past 12 years.
good luck homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 15 2010, 08:04 PM~19077155
> *would u rather have a 100 bucks or NO bucks.. A real hustler will tke tha hundred bucks.. how u gonna charge 150 when a sho[p charges 150 for material time and labor and a same day turn around..
> *


150 isn't too bad, if u can goto a shop and feel comfortable about getting it done then do it.. or if they try to hit u with extras and overcharge for a small job go with this guy...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Nov 17 2010, 01:56 AM~19089781
> *congrats on trying to learn a trade that is not common and not any people appreciate.
> some people say i can go to Tj and get the shit done for cheaper well homie you will learn " let them" they will come back to you to fix their cheap ass price they paid one way or another they always come back
> 
> ...


I've been trying to say this , get your wrk out there. He can do my trunk post pics and people will see. And be interested i'n it.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elementdeep_@Nov 5 2010, 09:20 AM~18993246
> *I had the interior and he did the install.  He had some real good ideas about hooking up the trunk and will have him do that next.  You can tell by watching him work he's been doing this a while
> *


Still haven't posted pics


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

How much to do do some yellow inserts on an 03 monte carlo the seats are black leather let me know homie!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOSEN101_@Nov 21 2010, 01:36 PM~19124787
> *How much to do do some yellow inserts on an 03 monte carlo the seats are black leather let me know homie!!!
> *


he moved to florida


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by simon123_@Oct 19 2010, 05:37 PM~18854386
> *i just graduated from wyotech in west sac and took the upholstery class.my instructor was Vince Delgado which has done many of the top lowirder interiors.ill be willing to do anybodies interior if you can buy me the sewing machine and materials..in other word you can just pay me with a sewing machine.it doenst have to be a brand new one , it can be used and i already found some for around 200-300 bucks..let me know if anybody is interested
> *


VINCE DELGADO HE DID FIBER GLASS & UPHOLSTERY ,STEREO,WINDOWS,LIGHTS,GAS AN BRAKE PEDELS ,
2064%20%2068/2j51j4h.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HERES 2 OTHER CARS VINCE IS WORKING ON


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jan 9 2011, 08:21 PM~19551719
> *VINCE DELGADO HE DID FIBER GLASS & UPHOLSTERY ,STEREO,WINDOWS,LIGHTS,GAS AN BRAKE PEDELS ,
> 2064%20%2068/2j51j4h.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


Interior looks sik Doug!!


----------



## merecido (Nov 25, 2010)

Simon im in the process of trying to get my own upholstery thing going as well bro.. so dont let no one try to tell you you need to get your name out there in order for them to get it done for cheap thats just running game on you.if i get a customer like that i tell them to take it to the shop or where ever they can get it done for cheaper ..remember you put in the time and effort to learn that trade and payed money to learn it.. also dont give your gift away for free or sell yourself short because your business will not be successful if you do...good luck i also went to wyotech but the one in Laramie.


----------



## ricky7 (Dec 3, 2010)

Sometimes i wish i into fixing old things giving them their original classic looks.


----------

